# TVS GOLD keyboard



## rickenjus (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm nowadays too much on typing. So I was searching for a mechanical keyboard purely for typing(fast), and found many digitians suggesting for TVS GOLD Keyboard. But I'm confused as I found many keyboards of TVS company. I want to ask a friend who lives in delhi to buy one for me from nehru place but don't know what to tell him.
   So please can someone tell me specification and all details of it and something that I can tell my above friend so he can distinguish this keyboard from other TVS company keyboard ???

[PS:- Had heard something something cherry blue keys in this keyboard, can you guys please clear this point .. ]

thanks you..


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 24, 2011)

Brand name : TVS 
Model name : Gold
Ask him to get TVS Gold.. 

Got it?


----------



## rickenjus (Dec 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Brand name : TVS
> Model name : Gold
> Ask him to get TVS Gold..
> 
> Got it?



 thanks for your reply. By the way whether TVS GOLD is the name of TVS keyboard category or a name of a single keyboard??


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 24, 2011)

^^Single keyboard


----------



## rickenjus (Dec 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Single keyboard



okay thanks, btw what are blue cherry keys??


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 24, 2011)

rickenjus said:


> okay thanks, btw what are blue cherry keys??



I dont see any such things in TVS Gold..!


----------



## rickenjus (Dec 24, 2011)

I have heard this keyboard have cherry blue keys..
   well, Do you own a TVS GOLD keyboard ???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 24, 2011)

Mechanical keyboards have different type of keys. Cherry Blue MX keys are well known to give good enough tactile feedback to keyboard users, mostly typists.


----------



## rickenjus (Dec 24, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Mechanical keyboards have different type of keys. Cherry Blue MX keys are well known to give good enough tactile feedback to keyboard users, mostly typists.



thanks for replying. BTW do you by any chance know whether TVS gold comes with cherry blue keys. I have heard that somewhere.. !!


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 25, 2011)

rickenjus said:


> thanks for replying. BTW do you by any chance know whether TVS gold comes with cherry blue keys. I have heard that somewhere.. !!



Dude i have that KB, there is no such thing...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Dude i have that KB, there is no such thing...


 Dude pop out a key and your will know what he's talking about:
Mechanical Keyboard Guide

@Rick: Yeah I am using it. All keys in TVS Gold boards (even with the one labelled Bharat) are Cherry blue keys.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Dude pop out a key and your will know what he's talking about:
> Mechanical Keyboard Guide.



Oh this, i remember that while cleaning..


----------



## rickenjus (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks for confirming that. 
  btw do you own one if so what is your verdict on it..????


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 25, 2011)

Verdict : pretty awesome. Go for it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2011)

rickenjus said:


> btw do you own one if so what is your verdict on it..????



Annoying clickity noise. But about 1-1/2 YEARS I've killed 3 boards in a year since I type a lot. This does a good job and I really like the tactile feedback. It comes for a decent price and the built is good enough. If you are new to mechanical keyboards, you might take some time to get use that the board is bit thicker than others, so you might feel a little bit discomfort when you're resting lower palm of the hand on the desk all the time while typing.

Can't complain much for the price and for the lifespan. Comes with 1 year warranty.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> *Annoying clickity noise.* But about 1-1/2 YEARS I've killed 3 boards in a year since I type a lot.


Might be for some.
U meant 3 TVS Gold KBs??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2011)

I was referring to membrane boards.

 TVS gold so far lasts for me so far and the keys has the same tactile feedback.About the sound: I wouldn't really say it for some, its for most. The rest are probably used to the sound of mechanical boards.


----------

